# Que había ido con su novia a un “telo”



## Subtitling girl

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve ce mot "telo" dans aucun dictionnaire. Il s'agit d'un film argentin. Le sous-titre anglais est "He's been to a sex motel with his girlfriend". Est-ce vraiment cela ? "Un motel de cul", en quelque sorte ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aquí te lo explican:   
La inventiva pampeana ha llamado "telo" (_hotel _al revés) a un establecimiento hotelero que viene prestando servicios a lo largo de muchas generaciones. Estos *hoteles o albergues transitorios*, como también se los conocen, son especialmente creados para parejas y están ya totalmente instalados en el abanico de opciones de ocio."


----------



## Subtitling girl

Merci beaucoup, mais je comprends peu l'espagnol... Pourriez-vous me redire tout ceci en français ?


----------



## JoJo

oui, c'est exactement ce que tu penses: un motel de cul. Que je sache, ce n'est que nous les argentins qui utilisons ce mot: c'est du "verlan", ho-tel devient te-lo.
à +


----------



## lpfr

El término en francés es "hôtel de passe".


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Iglesia,

Segun tu définicion de estos hoteles, ¿ corresponden a los "hotels de passe" donde un hombre acude generalmente con un prostituta ??? Se puede ir a estos hoteles con una prostituta o son reservados a parejas "hors mariage" ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

_Hotel de passe_? Je crains lprf que cela ne corresponde pas vraiment:


> ‣_Hôtel de passe._ Hôtel où les prostituées amènent leurs clients. _I_


 si nous en croyons la description de ce bloguer.


> Ces bâtiments sont en fait des « albergas transitorias » ou plus  communement nommées « telo », verlan de « hotel ».Et oui, ici aussi on  joue à inverser les mots! Ils se situent principalement et discretement  dans les petites rues de Buenos Aires (comprendre: pas sur les avenues)  et les lumières fluorescentes sont le seul signe de reconnaissance. Une  porte teintée, un mur et un neon vert ou bleu, rien de plus. Pour  d’avantage de discretion, vous pouvez directement acceder à votre  chambre avec votre voiture.



À défaut d'un terme officiel, je le laisserais en: _hotel de rencontre_ suffisamment flou.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## soy-yo

Voilà c'est le mot que je cherchais "extraconjugales", ça doit être l'âge !
Gracias Cintia&Martine


----------



## Tina.Irun

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> _Hotel de passe_? Je crains lprf que cela ne corresponde pas vraiment:
> si nous en croyons la description de ce bloguer.
> 
> À défaut d'un terme officiel, je le laisserais en: _hotel de rencontre_ suffisamment flou.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
D´accord, car il y a des clients (jeunes, couples infidèles,...) qui cherchent uniquement un endroit discret où se retrouver.
Ils les appellent aussi "albergues transitorios" (auberges de transit).


----------



## lpfr

Hola C&M et Iglésia,
  Quelle est la différence entre un hôtel de passe et un hôtel "normal"? C'est seulement que dans le premier on peut louer une chambre pour le temps d'une passe et que dans le second il faut payer la journée entière. La prostitution se pratique aussi dans des hôtels "normaux", mais pas au même prix. On peut aussi louer une chambre pour la journée dans un hôtel de passe (il paraît que l'on ne dort pas très bien) et c'est ce qu'ils font certains malfrats poursuivis par la police. On peut emmener sa ou son petit(e) ami(e) dans un hôtel "normal" pais en payant la journée. Dans un hôtel de passe on ne payera que le temps utilisé. Dans un hôtel de passe on ne demande pas aux femmes de prouver qu'elles sont prostitutes, pas plus que l'on ne leur demande de prouver qu'elles ne le sont pas dans un hôtel normal.
  Tout cela me rappelle un film argentin des années 60 "La cigarra no es un bicho". Devinez ce qu'était "La cigarra".


----------



## Subtitling girl

Merci beaucoup à tous, je pense que je vais laisser tomber "motel de cul" (un peu bizarre à l'écran pour le spectateur) et choisir hôtel de rencontre.
Bonne journée à vous


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Ton raisonnement est impéccable lprf sauf que... si j'avais à utiliser un hôtel comme abri pour mes aventures extraconjugales je ne crois pas qu'ensuite en confessant l'aventure auprès de mon amie la plus intime j'utiliserais:
- _Hier j'ai passé l'après-midi dans un hôtel de passe_. 

Il me semble bien (du moins était-ce vrai quand je vivais en France) qu'_hôtel de passe_ renvoie indéfectiblement à l'image d'un hôtel sordide alors qu'en Argentine le mot _telo _ne semble pas avoir cette connotation.
Le seul mot _passe _nous fait penser penser à la prostitution.

Est-il nécessaire de preciser que je n'ai aucune expérience dans ces thèmes 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lpfr

Hola C&M,
  He mirado unas páginas de los telos de Buenos Aires en Internet, y estoy de acuerdo que no se trata de "hôtels de passe". Al menos no para los que ponen fotos de las habitaciones. Para ellos (por la descripción que ponen) lo traduciría más bien como "hôtels de charme".
  Pero también me pregunto ¿cual es la diferencia entre esos hoteles y un hotel "normal"? ¿Hay un porteño que pueda explicármela? ¿Es que se pueden alquilar las habitaciones por menos de un día completo? Si no, ¿cual es la diferencia?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

J'avais aussi pensé à l_'hôtel de charme_ mais malheureusement tous les hôtels en France qui peuvent avoir un charme particulier (bucolique, ancien, typique, régional....) se disent et s'annoncent comme _hôtel de charme_. Au moins sur Internet.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !

Et si l'on parlait de maison / motel / hôtel de rendez-vous ou de tolérance ?

Bisous,

Gévy

P.D: de tolérance renvoie trop à la prostitution, mais rendez-vous pourrait coller. Motel donne une idée plus tolérante sur les moeurs...


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Un motel louche ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lpfr

Gévy said:


> Un motel louche ?


 Si miras esta página, verás que no tienen nada de "louches" y ni siquiera de tolerancia. Tienen, como se dice en francés "pignon sur rue".
  Luis


----------



## JoJo

esto es para Ipfr que preguntaba,
sí, en un telo en general estás sólo algunas horas, pagás por "turno" (uno, dos o más turnos, según tus ganas y/o capacidad...). Desde el punto de vista "edilicio" también hay diferencias, la típica: tenés espejos hasta en el techo. Además, la entrada al "telo" suele estar oculta por muros o frondosa vegetación para no quedar en evidencia si vas con alguien que no es tu esposa o marido. Hay cuartos temáticos, en los más caros tenés jacuzzi, videos y otras bondades. Ojo, también hay hoteles en decadencia que se "reconvirtieron" en telo, y que lo único que te ofrecen es una simple habitación (¿para qué más?) donde pasar unas horas o toda la noche. Espero que mi mensaje haya sido esclarecedor.
Saludos a todos


----------



## lpfr

Gracias JoJo, eso era lo quería saber. Completamente esclarecido.
Saludos
Luis


----------



## chics

Hola.

En España a los hoteles que pagamos por horas con compañías a las que también pagamos por horas les llamamos "hoteles por horas", no nos complicamos. 

Por otra parte, en Barcelona y creo que también en otras ciudades, se están poniendo de moda hoteles con decoración "de diseño", que suelen tener ambientes temáticos, por ejemplo, cada planta está inspirada en un continente diferente y te dicen que toda las habitaciones son distintas. Son hoteles "normales", generalemente de lujo y carísimos, donde la gente supongo que hace lo que quiera, como en cualquier otro hotel. 

PERO también hay los "hoteles temáticos" _tradicionales_, en las ramblas, por ejemplo, las habitaciones tienen típicamente espejos y luego tal vez una es tema "las mil y una noches", otra es otra cosa... Ahí se puede ir con compañía de pago, gratis pero extramarital o con el marido de toda la vida. Sé que al menos algunos se pueden pagar por noches enteras, pero supongo que la mayoría van por horas. La diferencia de los "por horas" supongo es que éstos tienen el tema "moqueta sucia y enganchosa de color indefinido del suelo igual que la pared y las aún más pegajosas sábanas".

¿No colaría ésto en frnacés? ¿_Hotel tematique per heures_ o algo así?

Saludos (y buen finde, teneis algunas ideas... )


----------



## Jenesaisrien

lpfr said:


> Pero también me pregunto ¿cual es la diferencia entre esos hoteles y un hotel "normal"? ¿Hay un porteño que pueda explicármela? ¿Es que se pueden alquilar las habitaciones por menos de un día completo? Si no, ¿cual es la diferencia?



Debe haber telos de todo tipo y precio y para todos los gustos, desde lo más sórdido a lo más lujoso, pero básicamente la diferencia es que los telos funcionan por turnos de dos o tres horas, a veces de cuatro. Los días de semana a veces te dejan "pernoctar", es decir, pasar toda la noche, por el precio de un turno. Otra diferencia es que hay distintos tipos de habitaciones con distinto precio,  y no pasa sólo por la decoración "temática" sino por las elementos que puedas encontrar dentro de ella: digamos que se dispone de ciertas cosas en función del fin específico con que se va a dichos lugares, que  no se encuentran en las habitaciones de un hotel común.
En algunos se puede entrar a la habitación directamente desde el auto.

Por cierto, no es un lugar vinculado  necesariamente a la prostitución, se puede ir con una pareja, una de las típicas situaciones es ir con un novio/a cuando ambos todavía viven en casa de los padres.
Es algo bastante típico de la ciudad. No sé ahora, pero hace algunos años no era inusual que dichos locales hicieran propaganda en la televisión o en la radio, y a veces repartían folletos por la calle, en el cine, etc. 

Seguramente alguien lo pueda explicar mejor, pero bueno, espero que te hagas una idea de qué se trata 
Saludos
EDIT: perdón, no había visto las respuestas anteriores, se me colgó la pc ..bueno, más o menos todos coincidimos


----------



## totor

Iglesia said:


> La inventiva pampeana ha llamado "telo" (_hotel _al revés)



No es mucho lo que puedo decir después de la perfecta explicación de Iglesia (se ve que es una chica muy experimentada  ), y de Jenesaisrien; tan sólo que *telo*, si bien por lo general tiene un carácter de *hôtel de passe*, no siempre se lo usa en tal sentido.

Simplemente por el hecho de utilizar el "vesre", cualquier argentino bien nacido puede referirse a un hotel cinco estrellas de quinientos dólares al día como el *telo*. Aunque no vaya con su amante sino con su secretaria ejecutiva  .

Pero lo repito, por lo general significa *hotel alojamiento* (hôtel de passe).


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Il me semble bien (du moins était-ce vrai quand je vivais en France) qu'_hôtel de passe_ renvoie indéfectiblement à l'image d'un hôtel sordide alors qu'en Argentine le mot _telo _ne semble pas avoir cette connotation.



Peut-être que je me suis un peu empressé de dire qu' *hôtel de passe* était la même chose qu' *hotel alojamiento*.

Maintenant que je relis avec un peu plus d'attention ce post de Martine, je vois que ce peux ne pas être ainsi.

*Hotel alojamiento* est un hôtel où l'on loue une chambre pour deux heures (ce qu'on appelle *un turno*), ou bien pour la journée, et où l'on va avec sa/son petit/e ami/e, son amant/e ou même un/e prostitué/e, mais qui n'a nécessairement pas cette allure sordide dont parle Martine.


----------



## totor

Lo único que me pregunto, porque me confunde un poco, es si no hay una palabra que no sea tan específica como *hôtel de passe* o alguna de sus variantes, sino más neutra, como el famoso *telo*. O sea, precisamente como hôtel en verlan.

Ésa sería (si la hubiera) la traducción correcta.

Antiguamente, cuando no había tanta proliferación de hoteles alojamiento por todas partes, a esos lugares se los llamaba *amueblados*. Es una palabra muy vieja y posiblemente los jóvenes ni siquiera la hayan oído, pero vendría a ser la traducción de *meublé*, aunque con un dejo de picardía que creo no tiene la palabra francesa.


----------



## Tina.Irun

¿Podríamos llamarle  "*Hôtel Amour*"?
"L’endroit a fait parler de lui tout l’été : un hôtel paisible, doté d’une terrasse arborée, où il est pour une fois de bon goût de réserver une chambre pour quelques heures coquines ou pour une nuit... A la fois hôtel, bar, restaurant. Les chambres (très abordables) ont toute une décoration design soignée ; des artistes contemporains doivent également mettre la main à la pâte pour certaines chambres. Un lieu incontournable donc...
Ouvert du lundi au dimanche de 8H à 6H du matin"

Existe en París. Por si las moscas,... no lo conozco.


----------



## soy-yo

S'il faut inventer un mot, pourquoi pas alors "un hôtel coquin" (merci Iglesia), si ça n'a pas déjà été dit ou "hôtel libertin", je trouvais bien aussi un "hôtel de rencontre".


----------



## Tina.Irun

soy-yo said:


> S'il faut inventer un mot, pourquoi pas alors "un hôtel coquin" (merci Iglesia), si ça n'a pas déjà été dit ou "hôtel libertin", je trouvais bien aussi un "hôtel de rencontre".


 
Merci de quoi ? (pour "coquin" j'espère, pas pour l'adresse). 

"Hôtel coquin" n'est pas mal du tout!


----------



## soy-yo

Oui Iglesia,

C'est le "pour quelques heures coquines " qui m'a fait penser à "hôtel coquin".

"Hôtel coquin" englobe peut-être toutes les personnes féminines dont on a parlé avant : amie, copine, secrétaire de direction (y en a qu'on des fantasmes), amante et aussi las Princesas de la calle. Mais il est sûr qu'il ne remplace pas "hôtel de passe"

A ver el clip de Manu Chao : Me llaman calle (maravilloso)
****
Los enlaces hcia Youtube no están permitidos a no ser que se disponga de la autorizacion expresa. En la duda: se suprimen por el punto 17 de nuestro reglamento.
Con las indicaciones de título de la canción y nombre del intérprete se puede encontrar fácilmente.

Gracias por recordarlo.
Martine (Mod...)

 
On arrive quand même à deux pages sur ce genre de thème.

Buen dia


----------



## Tina.Irun

soy-yo said:


> Oui Iglesia,
> 
> C'est le "pour quelques heures coquines " qui m'a fait penser à "hôtel coquin".
> 
> "Hôtel coquin" englobe peut-être toutes les personnes féminines dont on a parlé avant : amie, copine, secrétaire de direction (y en a qu'on des fantasmes), amante et aussi las Princesas de la calle. Mais il est sûr qu'il ne remplace pas "hôtel de passe"
> 
> A ver el clip de Manu Chao : Me llaman calle (maravilloso)
> ****
> Ver mensaje anterior
> Martine (Mod...)
> 
> On arrive quand même à deux pages sur ce genre de thème.


 
Attention les amis, j´ai un diplôme de _Secrétaire de Direction_              (BTS à Tours), même si aujourd´hui je suis "attachée commerciale"        et je pensais que ce fantasme avait disparu avec les ordinateurs        (j´ai vite oublié la sténo, donc pas de dicté face à face avec un chef).

J´essaie d´arriver à trois pages. 
On pourrait continuer sobre los que "*no se comen una rosca*".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Hôtel Amour, Hôtel coquin...
Puestos a inventar se puede inventar muchas cosas. Haciendo búsquedas también encontré: 
- _Love Hôtel_, 
pero el problema es que se pueda entender por todos .

Au revoir, hasta luego

*EDIT*:
*7 años después*:
Parece que el concepto, y esta denominación, se ha abierto camino también en Francia.
Ver
WIKI


----------



## lpfr

Puisqu'il s'agit d'inventer une expression inexistante en français, je pense que "hôtel de rencontres", proposé par Cintia&Martine, est à la fois claire sur la nature de l'hôtel et neutre en ce qui concerne le standing. 
  Cela rappelle l'euphémisme "casa de citas" utilisée en espagnol.


----------

